# Crappie fishing tips



## Brett

Thanks for all the crappie information.

That's a lot of crappie fishin' tackle you have there.

Looks like on that trip you had to deal with a lot of crappie.

Fishin' like that must leave you with a crappie outlook.

You've got a crappie cooler.

Do you use the net 'cause you don't want crappie hands?



This is fun, I got to make a bunch of crappie comments....


----------



## TomFL

> Thanks for all the crappie information.
> 
> That's a lot of crappie fishin' tackle you have there.
> 
> Looks like on that trip you had to deal with a lot of crappie.
> 
> Fishin' like that must leave you with a crappie outlook.
> 
> You've got a crappie cooler.
> 
> Do you use the net 'cause you don't want crappie hands?
> 
> This is fun, I got to make a bunch of crappie comments....


That's quite enough "crappie" out of you Brett


----------



## Brett

Awww, just one more...

After the trip is over, do you wash everything off, or just leave it smelling crappie?

;D


----------



## TomFL

> Awww, just one more...
> 
> After the trip is over, do you wash everything off, or just leave it smelling crappie?
> 
> ;D


Well why don't you come fishing with me and find out ???


----------



## lilredfish2

I'm interested in those rod holders. Where can I buy some and do you have a model number or some identification of what type they are?


----------



## Brett

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0030552017359a.shtml


----------



## TomFL

> I'm interested in those rod holders.  Where can I buy some and do you have a model number or some identification of what type they are?


Yes look at cabelas but also look at http://www.scotty.com/fishing-gear-equipment/fishing-rod-holders.htm as scotty makes the cabelas rod holders and has a lot of different stuff that works together with the rod holders that cabelas does not offer. 

I would definately reccomend the cabelas "quickdraw" models over the 360HT (aka skotty "powerlock") model if you are going to be fishing with spinning tackle. The 360HT model can still be used with spinning gear fine, but you will have to turn the rod upside down. Using casting gear I would consider the 360HT ideal. 

Also, the round flush-mount is easy to install and leaves a clean deck once you take out the rod holder. I'm using scotty #444 bases, but you can use the 344 as well. 

Some helpful hints: If you are just going to be installing single rod holders, make sure you get them with the extended bases (scotty 259 or cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=netcon&id=0025080015552a&navCount=1&podId=0025080&parentId=cat21300&masterpathid=&navAction=push&catalogCode=IK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21300&hasJS=true). 

If you are going to be fishing the triple rod holder setup shown in my pics, you do not need the rod holder extensions but will need an extension to raise the triple mount off the deck. Use the scotty #254. You won't need this for the bow mount triple, but if you use it on the rear deck the triple will not sit high enough to clear the gunnels on the LT hulls so you will need to raise them up. 

Save some $$ and contact Bret here (not the same Brett as on the forum), I got a bunch of stuff from him, he's honest, prompt and great to work with: [email protected] 

-T


----------



## Green_Hornet

Save some $$ and contact Bret here (not the same Brett as on the forum), I got a bunch of stuff from him, he's honest, prompt and great to work with: [email protected] 

-T[/quote]
I agree...the Brett on this board is tough to work with! ;D :-X


----------



## Brett

> the Brett on this board is tough to work with!



That's because I don't take crappie from anyone!

                                       [smiley=moon.gif]


----------



## TomFL

> the Brett on this board is tough to work with!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I don't take crappie from anyone!
> 
> [smiley=moon.gif]
Click to expand...

Either that or you have crappie customer service..


[smiley=1-laugh.gif]
-T


----------



## Green_Hornet

Now that's funny! ;D


----------



## Brett

Yes it is!

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

Thanks a lot Tom. I really enjoyed the crappie report. I did laugh at the crappie jokes. I am now going to go out in my shop and try to make a few crappie rigs.

Best regards to all and thanks again for a most entertaining post,
Frank_S


----------



## out-cast

Not trying to raise the dead but I've never attempted to fish for crappie. I heard they taste great. My main focus is to get my son on a few. I'm not looking for anyone's "secret honey hole" but I haven't the slightest idea on where to find them. Anything to spend time with my boy and post reports of our adventures. CAN ANYONE HELP??


----------



## Brett

Back in the 60's I fished the rim canals of Lake Okeechobee.
Bait bucket full of minnows and cane poles are what worked.

You've got crappie fishing spots close to home out-cast... 

http://www.floridafishinglakes.net/indian_river_county_fishing.html

If you plan on catching 'em, does that mean you have a crappie future?
Or maybe, it'll be just another crappie fishing trip, ending in a crappie dinner!
If you catch 'em on turkey day, does that mean you'll have a crappie Thansgiving?


----------



## out-cast

Thanks for the crappie advice ;D


----------



## TomFL

Out-cast, I've done pretty well on some roadrunner heads that I make at home and some small curly-tail grubs. 

Saves buying minnows and that whole deal if you're just going out for a bit. 

Plus I've caught some really big bass on them while crappie fishing. 

Shoot me a PM with your phone # and I'll give you a call. I'd be more than glad to give you a handful of them and some tips to get you started.

-T


----------



## Brett

Tom, does that make you our crappie customer service department?

                                                [smiley=happy.gif]


I do love a good bringback  and I'm so easily entertained! ;D


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

The real crappie fishermen will fill you in, but I like to troll Blue Cypress Lake for them. There are fish attractors marked with bouys for bait fishermen or you can do as I do and troll with crappie jigs. Also a lure called the "Roadrunner" or "Beetlespin" seems to work well.

Middleton's bait and tackle is at the ramp and he has some special jigs as well as bait.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL

> Tom, does that make you our crappie customer service department?
> 
> [smiley=happy.gif]
> 
> 
> I do love a good bringback   and I'm so easily entertained!  ;D


If you think the customer service is crappie, wait'll you see the product!

My wife got me a lead melting pot and a bunch of different molds for Xmas last year, I've been entertaining myself since then. Was getting good before the summer lull. 

Fish don't seem to mind if the eyes aren't just right or the paint ain't perfect though!

-T


----------



## mark_gardner

> Back in the 60's I fished the rim canals of Lake Okeechobee.
> Bait bucket full of minnows and cane poles are what worked.


we use to fish the rim ditch at lake okeechobee back in the 70's when i was a kid, launched outta slim's fish camp in belle glade at sundown and fished till the wee hours of the a.m. with a cane pole and a coleman lantern  always filled the well full of them slabs  btw, this has got to be the crappiest post i have read since joining microskiff   ;D


----------



## Brett

> this has got to be the crappiest post i have read since joining microskiff


That's called truth in advertising!  

1) The title is crappie fishing tips.
2) It was started by a crappie fisherman.
3) Who manufactures his own crappie lures.
4) That he uses from a crappie fishing boat.
5) Crappie questions got asked.
6) Which got crappie answers.
7) From other crappie fisherman.
8) About crappie fishing holes.
9) And crappie bait
10) And crappie lures.
11) Which we all know was an attempt at crappie humor.
12) Which resulted in crappie grins.
13) And the fact that we got to use crappie in a public forum
14) Without raising the ire of the crappie moderators.
15) Has made this an enjoyable and informative crappie post

                                               

16) All we need now is someone to post a few crappie recipes!


----------



## TomFL

Crappie recipe: 

Filet crappie (watch this crappie video for a how-to: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykY6aVDm6Ck Or this one but I'm not sure it'll work on crappie yet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjTlFwQb7D0 )

Then you can get yourself some crappie oil in a crappie frying pan, bread the crappie fillets with Zataran's fish fry from Publix) and place them in the hot oil. 

Then you have a crappie meal. Or is it a meal of crappie?

Either way, you can't beat a crappie dinner. 

In all seriousness, one morning I went crappie fishing, kept the catch on ice and went snapper fishing in the afternoon. 

That evening for dinner I filleted all the fish and told my wife I would cook some snapper along with some crappie but not tell her which was which. When they were ready I asked her to pick out which piece of fish she liked better and she picked the crappie. I agreed. When something's better eating than fresh snapper, you know it's good!

-T


----------



## Brett

another crappie recipe... 


Crappie Francaise   

4 to 6 fillets (depending on size)
1 beaten egg with parsley
Oil to cover bottom of fry pan
Seasoned flour (1/2 tsp. garlic powder, 1/2 tsp. onion powder, Pinch of salt and pepper, 3/4 cup flour)

Sauce

2 tbsp. melted butter
1/4 c. water or dry white wine
1/2 tsp. cornstarch
4 drops lemon juice or to taste

Dip fillets into seasoned flour.
Dip floured fillets into beaten egg and immediately put in hot oil.
Saute until golden on both sides. (until fish flakes easily)
Drain on paper towels. (Set aside.)
In saucepan heat (low) quickly combine melted butter, cornstarch,
water/wine and lemon juice in a pan.
Taste sauce and add any seasonings such as salt and pepper or lemon to taste.
Place cooked fillet on a bed of rice or pasta
Pour sauce over fillet.


Bon Appetit...

(btw, this works on just about any white meat fish)


----------



## chrism

how about some crappie fly fishing advice? maybe this winter i'll have a crappie day or two.


----------



## Brett

Here's a whole bunch of crappie fly fishing advice.

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=flyfishing+for+crappie&aq=f&aqi=g-sx2&oq=&fp=1c443ffcb5a5cce1

I simply drift or slow troll clousers,
very effective on crappie, bass, bluegills and gar.


----------



## Shallowfly

Tom, next time please add some detail

Brett, what color Clousers you like the best this time of year; Chartruese and white?


----------



## Brett

> Brett, what color Clousers you like the best this time of year?


Time of year doesn't matter, water clarity and color does.
NE Forida is mostly blackwater fishing, lots of tannins in the runoff.
I use white, chartreuse/white, brown, and brown/white clousers.
The tannic acid in the water will actually stain the clousers,
even the white ones end up developing a "tea" stain on the fibers.


----------

